# Advice for a 20g Tall



## catofwar (May 22, 2009)

Hi all. New to the forum and relatively new to fish. I just purchased a 20 gallon tall setup. I plan on having everyhting up and running Tuesday, and let it run for a few days before I add a couple fish to get the cycle going. I have a few questions though.

1. It has a Rena filter, but no media or cartridges. Will any universal cartridge fit it?

2. What do you suggest I stock it with? I would like a small school, something for algae, and whatever else I can fit in there. 

3. Are bards the best to use for cycling?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Not any cartridge will fit that filter your going to have to buy the Rena filter
as far as what to stock it with barbs and tetras with both give you the small school your looking for, check this site out you should be able to get some ideas here /Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums
I always cycled my tanks with goldfish but its up to you what you use you can use almost anything


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

i sometimes put any cartridge into my filters i have a 55 gallon filter i put these little penguin power filter cartridges in their from wall mart for 2 bucks and they work great jsut check dimensions it doesnt matter u shuld be able to find some cartridge and if its too small who cares put two or jsut one itll filter the same way and the carbon will still work so...........


----------

